# Intruders in Tankers section



## mhustwith (Jun 20, 2007)

All of a sudden there appears to be several cargo ships appearing in the Tankers section.


----------



## pippin (May 13, 2008)

Collision course?


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Perhaps a Moderator could shift them to their proper berth.
Used to be requested by the person making the error. Are such matters different with the new system?
Maybe the person posting can move them himself - worth a try. 
Try hoisting your G flag.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

The nerve of those Cargo Tramps, how dare they, Please put them in their place before they mess up the bloodline.


----------



## canadian (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes they have come in for bunkers.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

You need to contact one of the moderators, who can move posts between threads and forums.
Ask nicely, there's a good lad.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Members,

I have moved the cargo interlopers from the tankers Gallery. This is not down to one member but covered several of our long term members. Don't know if there was a glitch with the system or a little finger trouble! However I have moved all that were visible on the first couple of pages. Any more let me know - but as we know how difficult it is to find photos without some info - it would probably be good if any occur to give the page number and ships name.

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## surveychile (Jan 22, 2008)

The last week I uploaded two photos of the general cargoes Acapulco and Gibbes Lykes in the general cargo category plus four photos of the tanker ships Landbreeze (two photos), Byron D. Henson and Steems Mountain in the tankers category, nevertheless the last friday or saturday I could see the the two photos of the general cargoes were posted in the tankers category, I reported about this situation and this matter was solutioned and the photos are posted in the correct category.

Regards

Tomi.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Likewise, container ships do not belong in CARGO SHIPS! They don't even make Cargo Plans. Stevedores don't even know where to find an open crate with a loose bottle of bottle or something. Tsk, Tsk!


----------

